# The Holidays!



## Guest (Nov 29, 1999)

Well, I should have known--How many times do we say that?!?!? The MSM has been working so well that I pushed it just a bit over the Thanksgiving week and night before last, we didn't get home until midnight and I am usually in bed by 9 or 10. Needless to say, I did not sleep well and I felt like that 18 wheeler had run over me for the upteenth time. I sat around and did nothing but a few loads of laundry yesterday and went to bed at 8 and this morning, thank goodness, I feel like myself! Tells me I still can't go do marathons, huh? Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving. Lynne


----------

